# Solitary bee?



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like you have a mason bee of some type- a girl laying eggs and nesting! We look forward to the pictures later.
You might want to put up a nesting block or buy some mason bees nesting tubes and put them out -fairly quickly- then you'll have more!
It's good to encourage the native bees- they are struggling with parasites and loss of habitat. They live peacefully alongside honeybees but they won't make honey or live together in hives. They only ask for suitable nesting sites, flowers to pollinate, some water, and access to a little mud somewhere nearby.


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Like this one? 

Even if it is I have never found out exactly what it is. The pollen basket area seems to have some color even when no pollen is visible in it.


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

mason bees like to use holes as their home and usually cover the hole with mud


----------



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

Did your bee look anything like this? This is one of my Male Blue Orchard Mason Bees (Osmia Lignaria). He was hanging around in the hopes some females would emerge today, but no luck. With tomorrows expected high of +15C he might get lucky


----------



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

I know this pic isn't of a bee... But come on, it's a Spider and the Fly! At first I thought it was a mason bee emerging from some of my wood siding on the garage... Then realized it was a fly... Then realized it wad a spider eating the fly... I think there is a joke or story about that somewhere


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

There was an old woman who swallowed a spider
that wriggled and jiggled and _tickled_ inside her!
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she swallowed the fly.
...Perhaps she'll die!

I sing that song when making my frog wooden limberjack dance. Froggie likes fly songs.


----------

